# EV-1 assistance?



## DaveyG (Apr 9, 2013)

Let’s start with my acknowledgment that I’m aware the EV-1 is dated and limited and less than ideal... so you don’t need to remind me. I have an EV-1 controller I pulled from the same forklift that I sourced my drive motor from, but I somewhat dismantled the controller from the gigantic steel plate (the controller unit itself is still complete, but I took off the forklift’s big contactors and a handful of other large pieces, before I realized that the controller was bolted to the steel plate from behind, had I known this, I would have just started off by removing the plate all in one piece) anyways, long story short, since I’m on a very tight budget for starters, I would like to reuse the EV-1 for the time being. Is it possible I can transfer all the parts over to a smaller, lighter, thinner, aluminum plate? Also can anybody direct me how to reconnect all of the parts I removed previous to figuring out I needed to take the whole plate off? I will get some pics this afternoon of my pile of EV-1 pieces so you know where I’m starting from, just wanted to get the attention of anyone who may be more versed in using or assembling the EV-1. Thanks!!!


----------



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

I know I'm a little late to reply, but do you know the model of the forklift you dismantled? 
Also, you probably won't need all the pieces from the forklift assembly if you are building a car. If you are you planning on upping the voltage, you will need a new card. "Flight Systems" has parts and the manual online for the EV-1 as well.


----------

